

Black Tech Game Changers - mcherry
http://www.npr.org/2013/11/27/247168494/-nprblacksintech

======
markhall
Great post. I'm excited to see this discussion happening more and more at the
elementary, middle and secondary level. Beyond a 'pipeline' issue, its also an
interest and awareness issue among our minority youth.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Nice post.

